# Slack Belt Sander



## Brurobas (May 4, 2017)

Good afternoon guys,

I hope everybody is doing fine.

I came across some pieces of an old belt sander from a closed business and the price was so nice i bought them even though i didn't knew if i could use them.

I have been wanting to build some kind of large vertical belt sander but since i don't know how to weld or build frames, or pulleys, etc, i never got to do it. 

If any of you could help me understand if i can use these to build some kind of belt sander it would be great and i would really appreciate it.

I am going to use the motor from a wood lathe with 760 rpm.

As for the wheels, the Idler Wheel has a diameter 5'' and is 3.15'' wide. The Rubber Wheel has a diameter of 8'' and is 2'' wide. 











I need it to run very slowly because i am a smoking pipe maker and i will need to use my fingers to guide the belt into the shape of the wood block. Will this give me an appropriate speed for my fingers? Which belts should i use?

I am sorry for all the questions but this is something i really wanted to do for a long time and i don't have the knowledge to do so on my own.

Regards
Bruno


----------

